

Pay 'up to' your ISPs fee for 'up to' Internet speeds (UK) - Sword_Monkey
http://wispa.it/upto-charge-upto-service/

======
tauv
Awesome Idea, i totally agree with - just one question about the form. Why do
I have to give my name if its not going to be sent to ofcom?

